# Colorado Spring Football Game



## dbuono1865 (May 2, 2014)

Took these during a workshop at the Colorado spring football game. Also got to borrow a 1D X for these, the camera is awesome.


----------



## Mharwood16 (May 12, 2014)

Great shot!
It just too bad that the buffs are so bad


----------

